# Nissan Platina (mexican)... stereo wiring diagram, anybody knows???



## omarham (Apr 22, 2007)

I want to install a new Pioneer radio, but i dont know the wire colors... the connector/harness is 14 pin, in this order:

on top:
gray-orange-gray w/white-purple-yellow- non - blue

botton:
green-pink-white-pink-black- non - red


I open and watch the speakers wire colors:
LF: orange & white
RF: orange & white
LR: orange & purple
RR: orange & purple.


So i'm very confused!!!!  

Factory stereo is a clarion, but i didnt found it on his website.


----------

